# More smoked bass



## homebrew (Sep 7, 2011)

My fishing neighbor dropped off a few more bass for the smoker. I had them in a brine - salt, sugar and a mox of spices for 24 hours. Smoked at 200 for 3-4 hours using cherry wood.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 7, 2011)

They sure look good from here!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 7, 2011)

Those look amazing!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 7, 2011)

MMMmmmmm, I love Bass!!!

You can get such nice fillets without any bones!!

Looks mighty tasty from here!

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 7, 2011)

They Look Great!

Can you post your brine recipe?

I've got 5# of boneless Northern Pike to smoke up and trying to find a good recipe.

Todd


----------



## venture (Sep 7, 2011)

X2 on the recipe!

Those look great!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## homebrew (Sep 7, 2011)

Guys, I would love to share the recipe, but I just winged it. Here are ingredients, sorry no measurements.

salt
brown sugar
cayenne pepper
garlic powered
onion powder
Drill weed
Water
Soaked about 24 hours


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 7, 2011)

biggest thing is the ratio of salt to sugar

50/50?

70/30?

30/70?

TJ


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 7, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> They Look Great!
> 
> Can you post your brine recipe?
> 
> ...




Pickle them Todd. I love pickled norther.


----------



## homebrew (Sep 7, 2011)

I use 50-50 salt to sugar


----------



## venture (Sep 7, 2011)

I use 50/50 salt to sugar when making gravlox.

I see no reason that would not work for a dry preparation.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 8, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> biggest thing is the ratio of salt to sugar
> 
> 50/50?
> 
> ...


Todd,

This is my favorite fish post that would probably go good with Northerns----By Erain:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/73882/smoked-lake-trout-whitefish-w-qview

Bear


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 8, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Pickle them Todd. I love pickled norther.




I agree a friend of mine has always pickled Northerns and they are great!!


----------

